

Google Search Drops Native Form Fields - fretlessjazz
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=hackernews&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g2g-s2g3

======
thristian
It's... a list of Google results for 'hackernews'. So?

